# $499 Schwinn Phantom Tennessee Ebay



## sworley (Sep 3, 2020)

Orig.1950 Schwinn Black Phantom  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Orig.1950 Schwinn Black Phantom at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					rover.ebay.com
				




Haha! "Terrible condition". I'm not sure I'd bring something that dusty and dirty into my house/kitchen...


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 3, 2020)

"terrible condition".    great deal for someone.!


----------



## Schwinnbikedude (Sep 3, 2020)

Wow! thought the one I found in Illinois on ebay today was bad that one is selling for around $250 its a bid


----------



## bikecrazy (Sep 3, 2020)

Springer with key, forebrake, could be a steal


----------



## mickeyc (Sep 4, 2020)

If he'd ship I'd buy it.


----------



## phantom (Sep 4, 2020)

mickeyc said:


> If he'd ship I'd buy it.



At the BIN Price ?


----------



## 1817cent (Sep 4, 2020)

Missing a part or two, or three, or four!


----------



## 1motime (Sep 4, 2020)

Not that terrible.  What is there is worth the first bid price.  No reserve.  Now to just get into a box.


----------

